# Howe Truss Bridge



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a very old Howie Truss Bridge that was build from a Campbell kit many many years ago. It has been on the living room shelf every since it was done with couple of RR cars sitting on it for display. I decided awhile back to build another one plus a Deck Bridge to go with it and put several cars on the two for display and have a cover made for them. Well after checking prices of kits decided to go with out a kit and build with scale lumber. Problem with that was, no one supplier had the sizes I needed, so with postage and some from the US, the price again was going up and up.

So the next best thing is build from Basswood that was available in a shop not to far from home. Ok, in the January issue of Model Railroad Hobbist online magazine, they listed the 6 types of RR hobbist, well I fit the number 6, Loose Freelance-anything goes as long as it's trains and it's fun. With that in mind I will give sizes of timber that I used to build my bridges, not exact scale but looks about right.

First step was to cut the main bottom beams and top beams. I cut the bottom 3/32x7/32 (8x18) and the top beams 3/32x9/64 (8x12). Each beam is made up of 4 that I glued together to make the 2 bottom beams and 2 top beams plus the end beams which the 4 are made up of the 8x12's.

I used some acrylic paint dulted to stain all the planks before glueing together, I think next time will wait tell the end to stain the wood.

Next step is making the trangle pieces and gluing them to the beams, needed 32 of them spaced out every 1 3/4 inches. In the end this bridge will be 14 1/2 inches long or about 105 feet in HO scale. These trangle pieces where made from 3/16 square stock. After letting the glue dry on them begin drilling the holes for the tie bars. To start with I drilled through the beams with a number 60 drill, then turned it over and drilled through the angle pieces with a number 76 drill. I will be using .020 wire, 4 per on each angle. The holes on the beams will be covered with channel iron and bolt heads, so it was just easier to use larger drill for part of the holes. Need to do 128 holes and that is not counting the cross bars. To help in drilling made a small guide from plastic to locate the holes.

That is where I am at now, drilling holes before I lay out the beams on the drawing to start building the trusses.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Due to several days of rain, had time to do more work on the bridge. So far I have used 2 sheets of 3/32 basswood and 1 sheet of 1/8 basswood, along with 6 lengths of .020 music wire for cost of about 14.00. Some of the wood has been cut for the two timber deck bridges that will be on each end.
Now need to start adding top and bottom cross planks before adding floor beams that will carry the ties and track. I think after the floor beams are in will work on the deck bridges and bents that will support all 3 together.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks great.

I have some skills with carpentry on an full-size scale, but not with models. What tools do you use to precisely cut those long strips of wood out of sheet material?

Somehow, I think my full-size table saw would be overkill -- not to mention life-threatening to my fingertips with those small pieces of wood.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

looking great so far.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I have some skills with carpentry on an full-size scale, but not with models. What tools do you use to precisely cut those long strips of wood out of sheet material?
> 
> Somehow, I think my full-size table saw would be overkill -- not to mention life-threatening to my fingertips with those small pieces of wood.


I use the Master Airscrew Stripper, they also make a Planer which makes short work for doing triangle stock.

http://miniatures.about.com/od/toolsforminiatures/gr/balsacutter.htm

I get as close to one size as possible and then strip the wood to the other size. As in I use 3/32 3inch wide basswood and strip off pieces 7/32 wide.

Thanks for the comment, have a great day.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

More work has been done, one of the deck bridges is close to finish. There is more beams that go across and the ties lay on those beams. But just put part of my test track on to show where and how.

Have to start working on the bents that hold it all together. The little 44 tonner is headed to the repair shop and get sound installed before I do any more work on the bridge.

I am sure everyone does just one project at a time, unfortunately I have several.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JamesBC said:


> I am sure everyone does just one project at a time, unfortunately I have several.


Your not the only one. 
You only have several?
I got 1001 plus!

Looking good on your work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

JamesBC, that's beautiful work on those bridges! Love the design...they look very strong!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent work on the bridge!


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

More work has been done, along with a slap to my forehead. The last photo shows the track on the bottom of the Warren Deck Bridge section. I noticed this when I started building the next one. The intent is to have a Deck Bridge on each end of the Howe, although there is little difference between the Howie and Warren through bridge.

So more photo's of the work done, maybe one day it will be finished. Of course there are some other little projects that need finishing before that.


----------

